# www.netpets.org - Military Pets Foster Project *IMPORTANT*



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I stumbled upon this website tonight and thought this was such a wonderful thing.

This non-profit organization arranges for the placement of foster homes for the pets of all the people in the military who have to leave their pets behind to serve our country (USA). 

All political views aside guys...consider this. I'm seriously considering applying to become a foster home for one of these pets. I mean think about it...if some of these people can't find temporary homes for their pets before they leave, think of all of them that end up being separated from their pets forever. 

Can you imagine having to surrender your cat or dog - and to not have a choice in doing so? Think about what they must go through, having to leave their friends and family to serve their country and then after fulfilling their duty, they return home to a life without their best friends. 

What better way to say thank you to all the men and woman of the military, but to keep their critters safe and healthy for them until they return!

I have to find out all the details and see what it really entails, but the thought alone behind this project brings tears to my eyes. So if you have room in your home and your heart to help one of our soldiers keep their pets (family) alive please give this some thought! 

https://www.netpets.org/netp/foster.php

Here is a link to a site that helps arrange fostering for cats only:

http://www.operationnoblefoster.org/


----------

